# Windows 10 "Unmountable Boot Volume" Error!



## wakemoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello. I recently purchased a Dell Alienware 17 from a licensed refurbished Dell vendor on eBay earlier this year, and it came with Windows 10 installed (no recovery disk, though I could make one myself). The laptop works fine most of the time, however I occasionally get an immediate blue screen out of nowhere and the error is "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME". When I get this error, it starts on with the continuous loop of it and the attempt of an auto repair that fails of course, rendering my rig utterly useless until it decided to work again. When it occurs, I just have to power off my computer and wait a few hours/days and then boot it back up with no issues. But this is becoming a pain, and I did not pay over one thousand dollars to play when my computer wants me to play, especially now with the anniversary edition of Windows 10 that I cannot install because I get the error every time I try to update Windows. I've searched online everywhere, and the only help I can find is just to use a recovery disk, but I strongly believe that's not the solution to my problem seeing as Windows functions/boots normally with the exception of this error occurring randomly and when attempting to update Windows. Could it just be a hardware issue with the HDD itself? I've ran diagnoses on everything several times and nothing has appeared corrupted. I need guidance! Please and thank you in advance.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

No need for First.
Check that the hard disk has no problems.
Right cli the start orb and choose the command prompt admin
Run this command:
chkdsk /r c:

See if this has been sufficient.

If not, then next is to check if the boot/mbr is not a problem. Run this:

bootrec /fixboot

Between each command, you need to reboot


----------



## wakemoon (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you for the quick response! I am currently running the first command, though it looks as if it's going to take a while. I will post soon with the outcome.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi davehc,

I couldn't find a bootrec command, but I found a bootsect command in Windows 10.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comment.
It is a common command, even in earlier OSs. But bootsect is more aggressive and rewrites the MBR. -Not required by the op.


----------



## wakemoon (Nov 13, 2016)

So, I completed the chkdsk command, and I guess no corruption was found as it booted up normally when finished. When trying to do the second command, however, I keep getting the "is not recognized" text. But I ignored it and attempted to download the Windows 10 update again after running a Windows Update Troubleshooter that fixed certain things. The downloaded and installation prep finished with no issues, but every time I try to Update and Restart, It completes, screen goes black for the restart, but when rebooting I get the blue screen error again stating "Unmountable_Boot_Volume" or "Inaccessible_Boot_Volume" (it varies time to time).

Even if I wanted to give up and just factory reset my rig and start fresh, I can't because it always tells me that my hard drive is locked and that I need to unlock it in order to do anything. I can't even run a Windows Repair on my USB because of it being locked) I'm tempted to just trash the HDD and order a new one, but it pains me to throw away more money for a product that should have came with less trouble involved.

Any advice on this one?


----------

